

Google Glass to be banned from all UK cinemas - metric
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-glass-to-be-banned-from-all-uk-cinemas-9570686.html

======
_cipher_
> Some have even used small children to disguise their intent.

Those bastards!!! Exposing children in drug sales and sex
trafficking!^W^W^W^W^W illegal film watching... wait, what?

While I support the google glass prohibition (I have no intents of being
recorded and uploaded in site <x> without my knowledge), the arguments used in
this article are just plain stupid.

~~~
metric
Nothing like a bit of sensationalism, ey? You could just as easily replace
'children' in that sentence with any other large object, e.g. 'popcorn', 'cat
scratching post', 'invisibility cloaks'...

